# More Comfortable??Black Rapid RS-5 or RS-7??



## wharvey86 (Dec 24, 2010)

I finally got some extra money together from xmas presents and I am looking to get a black rapid camera strap... I am just curious from people who have experience which strap is more comfortable? I was leaning towards the RS-5 for the storage pockets, but if the RS-7 was alot more comfortable I could always add on the mods to give it pockets.


----------



## KmH (Dec 24, 2010)

I got in on the ground floor and have a couple of the RS-2. 

It's plenty comfy for me.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Dec 24, 2010)

I won't mind getting one of those but they seem like a lot of money for a strap! Let me know if you think it's worth it


----------



## ajkramer87 (Dec 24, 2010)

Id say its probably based on preference. I have an RS-7 and love it. If your still using the standard strap either will be a really nice upgrade.


----------



## Mbnmac (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah, botht he RS-5 and 7 are really nice, I think the 7 might have more options for add-ons, but I don't know.

I just got my RS-7 for Christmas and man it feels awesome, Kramer is right in if you only have the normal strap this is a massive upgrade, having the camera by your waist, and being able to leave it behind your back is awesome.

Check out;

Photography, Digital Camera & Lightroom Tips &#8212; FroKnowsPhoto  BlackRapid RS-7 Review and Contest
Photography, Digital Camera & Lightroom Tips &#8212; FroKnowsPhoto  Where camera straps go to die
Photography, Digital Camera & Lightroom Tips &#8212; FroKnowsPhoto  Testing the Lights for Help Portrait

(the first one is the review, others just show him using it always and ever)

Yes it's a bit of an investment, but it will also last you through all your cameras.


----------



## orb9220 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yep have one of the first RS-2 production. They sent me one for free to review on my blog. And it had a couple of problems with malfunctions of the quick release. And they are quick to resolve the issue. Now being up to the RS-7 with a lot more options. Shows they are serious about the comfort & usability of their straps. Still using mine and comfortable. May upgrade soon but tho the price is a bit high I consider it worth it personally.
.


----------



## waynegz1 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have tried them all, but ended up purchasing an RS5 for a couple of different reasons.  The one that really did it for me was the extra storage.  I carry around extra batteries, that was until Santa brought me an MB-D10 today, business cards, and other small things. 

The RS7 feels a bit less cushiony to me, but either way, you will be more than satisfied.


----------

